# My Rugar rifles.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes I also own a few Rugar rifles. My first experance with a Rugar rifle was a 77 243 I bought for my dad. He had bought a Winchester model 88 a lever action rifle in 284. That thing was a killer and a wounder at the same time.
Sounds funny untill you experince it, dad would take it out to our range setting on the bench and touch it off. it was deadly on the milk jugs of water 150 yards down range but dad also would come away with a cut over his right eye.
We bought reloading dies for it and tried different powders and bullets to try to stop that scope eye dad was getting when shooting it. We were able to get it down to where it was just a small cut.

Dad Had a Birthday comeing up and I went gun shopping at our favorite gun shop. Had thought for here in Michigan a 25-06 would be a nice caliber but at the gun shop I was showen a 243 Rugar 77 tang safty brand spanking new in stock.
I had my own 243 in the Remington 700 So knew the round was a good Michigan whitetail deer round, along with wood chucks and crows.

So I bought it for his birthday, going to our range now was a family affair with My Remmey 700, Brother Rob with a Winchester 70, Dads Rugar and a cousin with a Savage all shooting 243's.

When dad decided to hang up his hunting and fishing adventures he was 84 years old.
I got two of dads guns the Rugar 77 with the Simmons 3x10 scope and his Ithaca Model 37 feather weight 20 gauge.

Brother got the model 88 and a Winchester gallery model 22LR.

I was looking for a varmint rifle and for some reason had my heart set on a 220 Swift. I didn't want a bull barral rifle or could have bought a Remington 700. I spent a long time visiting gun shops around the state on days off.
You never know what lurked in used gun racks in those days. Of course today most have them all listed on computer and sell on line even.

I was leaving a bussiness card at most that were small, figureing they might think of it if some thing came in.
That did pay off after about a year and a half I got a call and was asked if i were still intrested in a 220 Swift varmint rifle.

Story behind it was fellow had bought 2 a couple years before, one for him and another for his dad. A trip was planed to go west and shoot PD's, dad got sick before the trip could come about. Dad had cancer and passed away.
Son asked the gun store to sell the rifle on consignment, shop owner thought of me and called.
I went and looked at it and decided to take it.
That was Rugar # 2 and just what I was looking for.

Next was a Rugar 7722LR.
I had wanted a Remington bolt action 22lr but was having trouble finding what I was really looking for.

Ended up buying my son a new Rugar 77 22lr. Put a Swift 3x9 scope on it and I liked it so bought one for me when I ran across a used one. I put a Simmons scope on mine.
So that was # 3 for me.




But wait today I have a 4th one. During the shortage of Rim fire ammo I was looking for some thing I could use in place of a 22 mag or 22 LR.
I was told to buy 22 hornet if I could find one or spend the money for a new one. Speers #11 reloading manual has load data to bring the Hornet down to 22LR speeds with a 40 grain bullet.

I got lucky and found a used Rugar 77 22 Hornet. a set of dies and 2 pounds of powder now discontinued so wish I had bought a 8 pound keg.

Al


----------



## justascout1 (Jun 4, 2019)

*Ruger


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The only Rugers I have are a couple 10/.22s. They work great with .22 Stingers, not so good with the Yellow Jacket quiet ammo. 
I really should buy more .22 ammo but the owner of the gun shop I prefer has closed shop to keep from getting Covid19. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

All gun shops closed here as nonesstinal. I think I have enough primers for another 1000 reloads for rifle and 500 for the pistols low on shot gun primers only about 500 of those and no shot.

Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We have several ruger ranch and carbine models. Love them. They eat just about any cheap ammo like candy.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I've got a 77-22, 10-22 "Deluxe" and a RPR that was in .243, but's been re-barreled in 6mm SLR. 

My 3rd center-fire rifle was a Ruger 77 heavy barreled 6mm Rem that I used for woodchucks back east. It was very accurate with 70 grain ballistic tips.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've owned a bunch of Rugers. Prefer the older model 77's vs the new American or whatever that cheapo version is called.
Have a 77-22 and a 77 .223 both of which are stainless with the black plastic "boat paddle" stock with "Ruger" molded into it. Had the same rifle in .270 and gave it to my nephew. Gave my brother a walnut 77-22 and gave my son in law a walnut 10-22 sporter.

They are well made rifles, my only beef is the triggers are non adjustable and pretty stiff right from the factory. I put Timney triggers in mine set to a 2.5# pull. Some are accurate, some need some work. The .223 Ranch rifles might be the absolute most inaccurate rifle you can own in my experience.

Generally lean towards Remington 700 bolt actions these days. They have an adjustable trigger and I've found them to be a bit more accurate without doing any work on them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My Ruger 77V 220 Swift has a adjustable factory trigger. very different from the Remington triggers. There is no information on the intenet any where I found on how to adjust it. A gun smith at Williams Gun sight knew how to adjust it and showed me. 
I have it adjusted to 2 pounds, Had it at 1.5 pounds and really like it that way except when wearing gloves.

Al


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice collection of rifles.
The only Ruger long guns I have are a Mini-14, an original PC-9, and five 10-22s.
I think that's it for long guns but also have a few Ruger revolvers and semiauto pistols


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 357 black hawk and a single six with both cylinders.




Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Speaking of Rugers. Here is my Ruger 10/22 Mannlicher and my wife's Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cornhusker said:


> Nice collection of rifles.
> The only Ruger long guns I have are a Mini-14, an original PC-9, and five 10-22s.
> I think that's it for long guns but also have a few Ruger revolvers and semiauto pistols


What do you think about your Mini 14? Is your the early or late model with the thicker barrel?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> What do you think about your Mini 14? Is your the early or late model with the thicker barrel?


i had an early series-181 1979 manufacture as I recall.
went bang very reliably , so-so on accuracy 6 inch plate at 100 yards was really about all I would expect out of it consistently.

no good way to mount optics on those early ones.

rear sight bottomed out was on at around 25yards but 6 inches high at 100 yards 

It was kinda picky about mags you either played with the mags and a file or found ones that would fit going through a box of them at the gun shop
the 20 round Ruger mags were the best fit. I never really found a 30 round mag that fit mine well.

one of the few guns I ever sold , sold it and built an AR with the money 
the guy I sold it too likes to casually shoot 33% ipsci plates at 100 yards with iron sights so it works fine for him.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> What do you think about your Mini 14? Is your the early or late model with the thicker barrel?


Mine's an older one, 185 series made in 1987.
This isn't a sniper rifle by any means, but you can chase it into a coyote pretty easy.
I love the looks of it, I like the way it feels in my hands, and I like shooting it.
It is what it is and I'm fine with it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the series 181 by the way was the first one without the room in the receiver for the auto selector a semi auto only receiver by design sold to the civilian market in 1978 , 1979 and 1980

it had the skinniest pencil barrel and a rear sight with no way to mount any optic the as I recall it the 185 series was the one they started calling the ranch rifle and it added the mounts for an optic


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

As long as we are posting pictures.
My Ruger revolvers
Super Blackhawk .44 mag
Old Vaquero .45 Colt
Blackhawk .357
Single Six (both cylinders)








The slabs:
MKIII 22/45
P345
Security-9
P95PR








I think that's all of 'em


----------

